# συμπράγκαλα ή τσιμπράκαλα;



## drsiebenmal (Oct 25, 2014)

*συμπράγκαλα ή τσιμπράκαλα;*

συμπράγκαλα. Το ΛΚΝ δίνει: 

*συμπράγκαλα τα* [simbráŋgala] Ο41 : (οικ.) πολλές και συνήθ. μικρές αποσκευές, σε χρήση κυρίως για να δηλώσουμε τη δυσκολία ή την ενόχληση που δημιουργεί η μεταφορά τους ή η παρουσία τους: _Πού να κουβαλήσω όλα αυτά τα ~; Mάζεψε τα συμπράγκαλά σου και φύγε._
[ίσως _συμ_- (δες _συν_-) βεν. branc(a) `χεριά΄ -_αλα_, πληθ. του -_αλο_]

Τα τσιμπράκαλα ομολογώ ότι τα είδα σήμερα πρώτη φορά, στον Δημ. Καμπουράκη (_«Όταν βρέχει στις πλαγιές»_) και διαπίστωσα ότι υπάρχουν κάποια ευρήματα και στον Γκούγκλη, ίσως πολλά από αυτά με κρητική προέλευση (που θα δικαιολογούσε το αρχικό -τσ-).


----------



## Themis (Oct 25, 2014)

Όταν ήμουνα μικρός, πριν δυο-τρεις αιώνες δηλαδή, στην Αθήνα λέγαν "*τσ*ιμπρά*γκ*αλα", και εξακολουθώ να το ακούω έτσι στη μεγάλη πλειοψηφία των περιπτώσεων. Οπωσδήποτε, δεν το έχω ακούσει ποτέ με "κ" αντί "γκ".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 25, 2014)

Στο ΕΛΝΕΓ, ο Μπαμπινιώτης (που επίσης καταγράφει _συμπράγκαλα_) προτείνει συν+πράγκα+άλα και δίνει γι' αυτό το «πράγκα» προέλευση είτε από τουρκικό pranga (δεσμά καταδίκου) είτε από το ιταλ. branca (με την ίδια σημασία) ή το ιταλ. spranga (αμπάρα).

Αυτή η τροπή σε αρχικό τσ- δεν δικαιολογείται στα αθηναϊκά και νότια ιδιώματα αν υπάρχει συν- πρώτο συνθετικό, έτσι δεν είναι;


----------



## Zazula (Oct 25, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αυτή η τροπή σε αρχικό τσ- δεν δικαιολογείται στα αθηναϊκά και νότια ιδιώματα αν υπάρχει συν- πρώτο συνθετικό, έτσι δεν είναι;


Κι εγώ αυτό νομίζω· ο τσιτακισμός επηρεάζει το /κ/. Το /συμπ/ το πολύ να γίνει _ζ'μπ-_ σε κάποια ιδιώματα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 25, 2014)

Όταν μπήκαν τα *συμπράγκαλα* στο Penguin-Hellenews το 1974 (π.χ. λήμμα _paraphernalia_), υπήρχε ήδη στον παλαιότερο Οδυσσέα, αλλά όχι σε άλλα λεξικά που συμβουλεύτηκα τώρα για να βεβαιωθώ. Ήταν γνωστή η λέξη και η ορθογραφία της, αλλά δεν υπήρχε στον Σταματάκο, τον Δημητράκο ή το λεξικό της Πρωίας. Στην Κρήτη τα λέγαμε _τσιμπράκαλα_ και η ορθογραφία που επικράτησε δεν αποκλείεται να είναι αποτέλεσμα παρετυμολόγησης. Έχει ωστόσο επικρατήσει.


----------

